# txtsetup.oem



## ChattRay (May 21, 2008)

I am trying to reformat and load XP. It is a SATA HD. I had to buy an external floppy to load OEM drivers before Window format could proceed. Where is the best place to download txtsetup.oem? Also, will I need any other boot information for the floppy?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

You have to download the SATA controller driver from the motherboard manufacturer.
The txtsetup.oem should be included in that download.


----------

